# Strange Pok?mon Facts!



## coykiesaol (Jan 12, 2011)

Post any strange Pok?mon facts you know or found on the Interwebs. Here's one:

The only other possible starter triangles other than Grass/Fire/Water are Psychic/Dark/Fighting, Fire/Rock/Steel, Grass/Poison/Ground and Rock/Fighting/Flying.

Kepp it going!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

There originally was data in the original RBGY for a female player character, but it was never incorporated.

There's also garbage data from the beta version of GS for a skateboard key item.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 12, 2011)

Mew was never supposed to have been a Pokemon in RBY.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 12, 2011)

coykiesaol said:


> Post any strange Pok?mon facts you know or found on the Interwebs. Here's one:
> 
> The only other possible starter triangles other than Grass/Fire/Water are Psychic/Dark/Fighting, Fire/Rock/Steel, Grass/Poison/Ground and Rock/Fighting/Flying.
> 
> Kepp it going!



What's so strange about that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 12, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> There originally was data in the original RBGY for a female player character, but it was never incorporated.
> 
> There's also garbage data from the beta version of GS for a skateboard key item.



That same girl is blue from pokemon special


----------



## Starrk (Jan 12, 2011)

The game series, contrary to the anime, is not particularly aimed at a specific age demographic.


----------



## God Of Dogs (Jan 13, 2011)

Girafarig spelled backwards is still Girafarig.
_________________________

You can go into complete strangers houses in the games and they'll give you Potions, Tms, etc

But in real life, if you did that, all you'd get is a one way trip to jail.
_________________________
The characters in the game can fly in the smallest Pokemon like Wingull...
There are no cars in the games...
__________________________
Mew is (as far as I know) the only Pokemon with real-world whereabouts.
Remember the diary in Cinnabar Mansion?
The explorers were searching locations in Guyana.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2011)

God Of Dogs said:


> Girafarig spelled backwards is still Girafarig.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2011)

Shellos and Gastrodon were intended for Generation III and even had beta sprites


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 14, 2011)

Psychic types were originally immune to Ghost attacks.

The number of fingers Haunter has changes from game to game.

Though Hydro Pump, Surf, and Water Pulse are all super effective on it, Golem takes no damage from Fresh Water  "Have you asked your Blastoise if she's feeling 'fresh' lately?"

Venusaur's back flower changes between Gen III and Gen IV.

Venusaur is also the exact same size as Tropius. Both have a height of 6 feet 7 inches and a weight of 220.5 pounds.


Also anyone else find it weird that, while Eevee evolves into Vaporeon by Water Stone, Jolteon by Thunder Stone, and Flareon by Fire Stone, it doesn't evolve into Espeon by Sun Stone and Umbreon by Moon Stone? That would have fit so much better.

I wasted hours trying to figure out why my Sun Stone wouldn't work in Gold version


----------



## Starrk (Jan 14, 2011)

Artic*uno*, Zap*dos*, Mol*tres*.

The Professors are all named for trees.

Nintendo trademarked "Mew" before "Pokemon".

Gyrados was originally called "Skullkraken".


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 14, 2011)

God Of Dogs said:


> Girafarig spelled backwards is still Girafarig.


If you succeed at spelling it backwards and getting any other word, you will both Win the Game and break the universe. 


Jυstin said:


> Also anyone else find it weird that, while Eevee evolves into Vaporeon  by Water Stone, Jolteon by Thunder Stone, and Flareon by Fire Stone, it  doesn't evolve into Espeon by Sun Stone and Umbreon by Moon Stone? That  would have fit so much better.
> 
> I wasted hours trying to figure out why my Sun Stone wouldn't work in Gold version


On that token, anyone ever wonder why Night Shade (a poisonous plant, also known as Mistletoe), isn't learned by grass types?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2011)

*Mo*ltres

*Za*pdos

*Art*icuno 

Mozart


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 14, 2011)

my mind is blown


----------



## Fran (Jan 14, 2011)

Kangahskan was 100%proooooven to have originally evolved from Cubone and Marowak


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> There's also garbage data from the beta version of GS for a skateboard key item.



I thought it was a surfboard.


So the testers could surf without needing a Pokemon to learn the TM.


EDIT: Oh wait, that's Red and Blue. lol


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

any facts on missingo? I miss that 'guy'.


----------



## God Of Dogs (Jan 14, 2011)

lugia original name was pokemon X
______________
And they called Zoroark "Pokemon Z".
______________
Pichu is the only Pokémon with a base stat total of 205 that is not based on a cocoon.
______________
is g/s/c corsolas pokedex said that southern people built towns upon them, and in r/s/e people say pacifidlog was built on corsolas lol
______________
Rhyperior's pokedex entry says he shoots geodudes 




Sunrider said:


> If you succeed at spelling it backwards and getting any other word, you will both Win the Game and break the universe.



 Yes! lol


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 14, 2011)

Most, if not all, legendary Pokemon have the same/same-exact-sounding name in both English and Japanese.

Smeargle, one of the most deadly Pokemon in competitive battling, has the second lowest base stat total of all Pokemon up to Gen 4 (excluding most not-fully-evolved Pokemon), the lowest being Shedinja due to its base 1 HP. Not sure about Gen V Pokemon yet. It's base stat total is a point lower than Pidgey's.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2011)

Jυstin said:


> Psychic types were originally immune to Ghost attacks.



Psychic not being affected by Ghost was actually a programing error and were originally of course suppose to be supereffective against Psychics. They then decided to leave in in for Yellow or else you would be unable to battle with it.

Also I think the reason why they didn't jsut do that with Eevee was to give it other evolutionary options. Also did you know the reason why Eevee evolves like that is because it's DNA is unstable that is also why Eevees are so rare in games



Armpits said:


> Kangahskan was 100%proooooven to have originally evolved from Cubone and Marowak



show me where,  because I've known all the facts posted here already and that face just reads as complete troll speculation.



Empress said:


> any facts on missingo? I miss that 'guy'.



.

Missingno is caused from I believe the fact that there were only 151 Pokemon in the game (first Pokemon is actually Rhydon *fun fact*) and there is actually room for 255 so they needed to fill the other spaces. They also need a a place to put those missing numbers so they accidentally put it on Cinnabar Island.



God Of Dogs said:


> lugia original name was pokemon X
> ______________
> And they called Zoroark "Pokemon Z".
> ______________



That was not their original name it was just a nickname they gave the pokemon as part of their projects.



Jυstin said:


> Most, if not all, legendary Pokemon have the same/same-exact-sounding name in both English and Japanese.
> 
> Smeargle, one of the most deadly Pokemon in competitive battling, has the second lowest base stat total of all Pokemon up to Gen 4 (excluding most not-fully-evolved Pokemon), the lowest being Shedinja due to its base 1 HP. Not sure about Gen V Pokemon yet. It's base stat total is a point lower than Pidgey's.



Legendary Pokemon also take the longest in naming because of that fact, they need to make sure the names work throughout the different translation.

also Smeargle sucks  , he is too slow and doesn't have enough power behind those moves to be much of a threat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Artic*uno*, Zap*dos*, Mol*tres*.
> 
> The Professors are all named for trees.
> 
> ...





.....


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 15, 2011)

*Fact: Underestimation is a contributer to Smeargle's deadliness.*

Smeargle's power doesn't lie in its... er power. People overlook the fact that he can learn every move aside from Struggle and Chatter. Most especially Spore. While all its strategies can be countered, this is countered by it being nearly impossible to predict. Every moveset strategy people can only _wish_ their Pokemon could pull off, Smeargle was made to do. Its low base stats only serve to prevent it from being a god.

These don't even come close to covering all of Smeargle's potential.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEHQSoKE84M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FIA-ue4hNU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2RK5YTAPFc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgYOoqlobVU[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of Smeargle's most deadly strategies. I won over 30 straight matches on NetBattle with just my Smeargle, Metagross, and Persian alone:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFE_ug4JZbc[/YOUTUBE]

As I said, Smeargle is not god.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KfG-1cj4Ss[/YOUTUBE]

Smeargle defeated god!


----------



## ElementX (Jan 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> show me where,  because I've known all the facts posted here already and that face just reads as complete troll speculation.



Not 100% proven but there are plenty of theories on it. 

A picture is worth a thousand words:



Apparently, Marowak (or another poke enitrely?) was originally supposed to evolve into Kangaskhan. They changed it last minute and moved the code to a hidden number.

A missing no.

Get it?

And for extra proof, give Missingno. a rare candy and see what happens.

And here's a new one for you all. I don't think I even have to explain:


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Not 100% proven but there are plenty of theories on it.



I can disprove each of those "theories" easily



The one that changes to Kangaskhan is *not* Missing No. but the sister glitch Pokemon 'M. 


> Although it seems at first glance to be like Missingno., they are actually different glitch Pokémon with many differences; for example, 'M can evolve into Kangaskhan while Missingno. cannot. (Its evolution is not random: 'M's identifier is 0 and Kangaskhan's is 2.)



more can be found about index numbers here


Cubone's original name was to be "Orphon" to show how it was abandoned as an infant. while Marowak had the name "Guardia", the Spanish word for guardian. This would be extremely contradictory if it's final stage would be a Pokemon based off a Kangaroo which are known to stay with their young very closely for long periods of time.

As for the bug Pokemon issue, Venonat is as it's name suggest a Gnat, where as Caterpie is a caterpillar, Metapod a cocoon, and Butterfree a butterfly, more specifically a cabbage white butterfly, so it's evolutions make sense. The look similarity is nothing more than a coincidence.
______________________

Also in an interview with Shigeki Morimoto, he confirmed that there were originally going to be 190 Pokémon in Generation I. This means that Missingno. are formatted Pokémon.

And right here is my theory but the way the original index numbers were set up the first 190 were the original Pokemon which include.

Scizor, Shuckle, Heracross, *Ho-Oh*, Sneasel, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Slugma, Magcargo, Swinub, Piloswine, Corsola, Remoraid, Octillery, Delibird, Mantine, Skarmory, Houndour, Houndoom, Kingdra, Phanpy, Donphan, Porygon2, Stantler, Smeargle, Tyrogue, Hitmontop, Smoochum, Elekid, Magby, Miltank, Blissey, Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Larvitar, Pupitar, Tyranitar, Lugia


----------



## ElementX (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you seriously using an ENGLISH beta name for Cubone and the real life behavior of kangaroos to try and prove why he wasn't a pre-evo of Kangaskhan before the game was even released in Japan? C'mon man. Cubone obviously wasn't a pre-evo of Kangaskhan by the time the game came to the US, so that name affects the theory in no way. Also, Cubone wears the skull of his _dead_ mother. So Kangaskhan would not have purposefully abandoned her child. Even more interesting when you think about the ghost Marowak.... originally a Kangaskhan?

And about the Venonat-Butterfree thing. The similarity is obvious. If they wanted to have Venonat reflect the way real insects transform, then why the immense similarity in art styles. Look at those pictures. That is not a coincidence.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> also Smeargle sucks  , he is too slow and doesn't have enough power behind those moves to be much of a threat.



This just made it obvious that you're using Smeargle completely wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This just made it obvious that you're using Smeargle completely wrong.



I know  but maybe cause I just don't like him 



ElementX said:


> Are you seriously using an ENGLISH beta name for Cubone and the real life behavior of kangaroos to try and prove why he wasn't a pre-evo of Kangaskhan before the game was even released in Japan? C'mon man. Cubone obviously wasn't a pre-evo of Kangaskhan by the time the game came to the US, so that name affects the theory in no way. Also, Cubone wears the skull of his _dead_ mother. So Kangaskhan would not have purposefully abandoned her child. Even more interesting when you think about the ghost Marowak.... originally a Kangaskhan?
> 
> And about the Venonat-Butterfree thing. The similarity is obvious. If they wanted to have Venonat reflect the way real insects transform, then why the immense similarity in art styles. Look at those pictures. That is not a coincidence.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, Bert is sexy. What's your point?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 15, 2011)

Tyranitar can learn Surf.

Graveler has 4 arms. Golem has 2.

Wooper can learn Ice Punch despite not having arms.

There are more different spot combinations on a Spinda than there are species.

Despite Dragon's self-weakness, the only Dragon-type move in Gen 1 was Dragon Rage.

Zangoose & Seviper can breed.

Bellossom is the only Pokemon to go from a dual-type to a single-type after evolving.

In _Pokemon: Yellow_, Professor Oak has a Pokemon team incorporated into the game, but left out for some reason. Through a hack, he can be fought.

Gorebyss drinks blood.

Despite being immune to Poison, Steel-types can be Poisoned through the Poison Point ability, and Electric-types can be Paralyzed through the Static ability.

If you use Metronome and get Sketch, you just overwrote Metronome. 

Despite needing to rest after using Hyper Beam, the user only needs to rest if it hits.

Aggron can use Aerial Ace, despite weighting a lot.

Many Pokemon can learn Dream Eater, but not a move that induces Sleep.

Poliwag loses it's mouth when it evolves.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> If you use Metronome and get Sketch, you just overwrote Metronome.



Actually metronome can't select certain moves and those include

Metronome will not select itself, any move the user knows, or any of the following moves: 

Assist 
Chatter 
Copycat 
Counter 
Covet 
Destiny Bond 
Detect
Endure
Feint
Focus Punch
Follow Me 
Helping Hand 
Me First 
Mimic 
Mirror Coat 
Mirror Move 
Protect 
Sketch 
Sleep Talk 
Snatch 
Struggle 
Switcheroo 
Thief 
Trick 





Stark said:


> There are more different spot combinations on a Spinda than there are species.



A Spinda's spot pattern is determined by its personality value, meaning that there can be exactly 4,294,967,296 (2^32) different variations of Spinda, or double that number if one considers shiny Spinda as different variations.

    * This fact is referred to by Spinda's HeartGold and SoulSilver Pokédex entry.
    * Any of these spot patterns could also be shiny -- this raises the total to a massive 8,589,934,592 possibilities for its appearance. However, only 524,288 of these shiny patterns are available on each individual game -- shininess is partially determined by the original trainer's ID and SID, meaning that every game has a different set of patterns that can be shiny. (This shininess is retained when traded, however, like any Pokémon.)
    * If each spot combination is considered a different form of Spinda, then even without including shiny forms, Spinda has more alternate forms than any other Pokémon, and in fact, has several orders of magnitude more alternate forms than all variations of all other currently existing Pokémon combined, including shiny versions.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Despite the incredible IQ that Alakazam & Metagross possess, Slowking is the only Pokemon that can legitmately speak English without repeating it like Chatot or telepathically like most Psychic-types.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> Despite the incredible IQ that Alakazam & Metagross possess, Slowking is the only Pokemon that can legitmately speak English without repeating it like Chatot or telepathically like most Psychic-types.



Yeah if they are so smart then why are humans the superior race   .. seriously why


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow..... those bones lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> Despite being immune to Poison, Steel-types can be Poisoned through the Poison Point ability, and Electric-types can be Paralyzed through the Static ability.


Pure and non-Ground-dual Electric-types were always able to be paralyzed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Yeah if they are so smart then why are humans the superior race   .. seriously why



Because we only say we are? 



Plus it's pretty damn easy to figure out from the anime, movies, manga, and games that we're far from being the superior beings in the world of Pokemon. Legendaries are called legendaries for a damn good reason.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh look, it's Throh.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Pure and non-Ground-dual Electric-types were always able to be paralyzed.



I meant that even though they're immune to Thunder Wave, Static still hits them.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 19, 2011)

Empoleon shares the same weight & height as Napoleon

Togekiss, Sudowoodo, Skuntank, Fearow, and Yanma share the same weight as Lucas, and Togekiss is the same height as Ethan.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Jan 24, 2011)

> Sometimes refered to as Latiaziken by fans, this beta image from Pok?mon Ruby and Sapphire depicts a creature with traits of both Latias and Blaziken. In appearance, it more closely resembles Blaziken. However, some features, including the size, are more similar to Latias. Some of its features don't resemble those of either Pok?mon, such a the hands. There is an unused Trainer riding it. It is very difficult to tell what this trainer's role in the games was as she barely resembles anyone. Whether she was a player character, rival, or supporting character is currently unknown.


----------

